# بعد تصنيع الريحة الزيت الاصلية كيف احولها انها تكون قابلة للوضع علي الصابون ؟؟؟ مطلوب كيميائين



## xspeeder (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد تصنيع الريحة الزيت الاصلية كيف احولها انها تكون قابلة للوضع علي الصابون ؟؟؟ مطلوب كيميائين

بعد ما قمت بتحضير الريحة فاذا هي زيتية ... كيف احولها الي شكل يصلح ان يوضع علي الصابون السائل ارجو الافادة


----------

